# Cool Jigs For Your Track Saw



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been watching this guy's videos. Here is one that might prove useful to those of you that have a track saw (like me).

This fellow proves that you can produce a lot of stuff in a small work space.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You all know how sometimes you hear or read something and what pops into your mind is not even closely related to what was actually meant.

First thing that popped into my mind when I saw 'track saw' was two old men, one on each end of a hacksaw, sawing a piece of train track off, in Viet Nam. Honest, that's what popped into my mind.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great find Mike .That's actually pretty neat ,and I'm sure a guy will think of different applications as time goes on . It amazes me what some people think up


----------

